
No Medium - oaf357
https://nomedium.dev/
======
esilver
I’m down with the message of this site but directing people to “just use Hugo
+ Netlify” leaves out crucial steps for non-devs. While there’s a link to a
how-to it assumes a level of knowledge many, like myself, don’t yet have.

It would be cool if there were instructions for neophytes. I’ve been
interested in hosting a static blog but haven’t found resources that outline
how.

~~~
oaf357
I definitely want to write this. The problem is time. Would you help me write
it maybe?

~~~
esilver
I would be happy to.

ericsilver [dot] us [at] gmail

